# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveauts du chat de Developpez.com : version 3.1.1 du 29 avril 2021

## Anomaly

*Mise  jour du 29/04/2021*
*Le Chat a t mis  jour*

Cette version mise en ligne cet aprs-midi est une version corrective pour rsoudre l'ensemble des problmes connus.

*Nouvelle fonction : personnalisation des notifications sonores*
La version prcdente apportait un bip de notification  chaque message priv reu. Dans cette nouvelle version, vous pouvez dterminer plus prcisment dans quels cas les bips sont mis, depuis le silence complet jusqu' la notification pour chaque message public. Ce paramtre est mmoris diffremment dans les profils Perso et Pro. Cette option se trouve dans la bote "Personnaliser le Chat".

*Stabilisation des connexions*
Il semblerait que certaines personnes soient rgulirement dconnectes et reconnectes rgulirement. La nouvelle version est sensiblement plus stable.

*Dfilement des onglets au clavier*
Faire dfiler les onglets au clavier avait un comportement erratique si les onglets ont t dplacs entre temps. Ce problme est rsolu, grce  la contribution de Loceka, que je remercie chaleureusement.

*Interface graphique*
Les diffrents soucis avec les botes de dialogues du Chat sont rsolus.

 ::arrow::  Le Chat de Developpez.com

----------


## Maxoo

Ce chat  l'air tout simplement super !! rapide, simple, franchement super boulot !!

 ::merci::  Anomaly !!!

Sinon on peut savoir avec quels technos tu l'as fait ?

----------


## Anomaly

> Anomaly !!!


Merci, je n'ai fait que mon devoir  ::hola:: 




> Sinon on peut savoir avec quels technos tu l'as fait ?


HTML, Javascript et AJAX ct client.
PHP et MySQL ct serveur.

 ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Nouvelle version du Chat mise en production ce matin.




> *AnoChat v1.0.2* (21/06/2008)
> *
> *** Stabilit gnrale ****
> - Le bug de la file d'attente bloque  1 et qui empchait le rafrachissement lors d'une reconnexion automatique devrait tre corrig
> - Le bug (mineur) de la file d'attente avec une valeur de -1 devrait tre corrig
> 
> **** Notifications ****
> - Les messages d'entre sur le Chat ne sont dsormais affichs que sur le salon Accueil
> - Les messages de sortie du Chat ne sont dsormais affichs que sur le salon o tait la personne
> ...

----------


## magicstar

::merci:: Anomaly trs joli travail, je pouvais plus accder au chat auparavant, et c'est plus la cas maintenant ::king:: 
Anomaly avec quel framework tu developpe?

----------


## Faith's Fall

> HTML, Javascript et AJAX ct client.
> PHP et MySQL ct serveur.

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.1.0* (01/07/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Nouvelle interface plus agrable avec couleurs mieux harmonises avec celles du forum
> - Nouveau bouton "Citer" qui permet d'insrer la balise [ quote ]
> - Nouveau mode "Dsactiver couleurs et smileys" qui supprime couleurs, smileys et formatage pour plus de discrtion et moins de bande passante
> - Vous conservez votre statut en cas de reconnexion automatique ou force
> - Vous tes automatiquement reconnect sur le salon o vous tiez en cas de reconnexion automatique ou force
> - Lorsque vous envoyez un fichier en priv  quelqu'un, vous recevez dsormais galement le lien du fichier envoy en priv
> ...

----------


## Jade_13

::bravo:: 


Merci Matre Anomaly de nous avoir fait un chat aussi convivial et pratique.... 



 ::merci::

----------


## shadowmoon

::king::  trs joli travail  ::hola::

----------


## Auteur

::bravo::  Anomaly

 ::ave::

----------


## Thes32

> Ce chat  l'air tout simplement super !! rapide


+ 3



> ...de nous avoir fait un chat aussi convivial et pratique....


+2



> Nouveau mode "Dsactiver couleurs et smileys" qui supprime couleurs, smileys et formatage pour plus de discrtion et moins de bande passante


+5

Somme= 10

 ::ccool::  super ton chat !

----------


## BiM

Il est super beau ton nouveau Chat, merci Ano !

Y'a mme un nouveau truc sur le forum : Chat (23). Avec le nombre de prsents et tout, la classe ^^.

Par contre, j'ai une petite remarque  ce sujet. Le nombre n'apparat que quand on consulte un forum ou un sujet. Quand on y rpond ou dans le tableau de bord, ce nombre n'y ait plus.

----------


## Anomaly

> Y'a mme un nouveau truc sur le forum : Chat (23). Avec le nombre de prsents et tout, la classe ^^.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai une petite remarque  ce sujet. Le nombre n'apparat que quand on consulte un forum ou un sujet. Quand on y rpond ou dans le tableau de bord, ce nombre n'y ait plus.


Je viens de changer a, dsormais il apparat partout.  ::):

----------


## BiM

Oh merci  ::ave::

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.1.1* (02/08/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Le Chat est dsormais fonctionnel mme en cas de maintenance sur www.developpez.com
> - Il est  nouveau possible de slectionner (et copier-coller) le texte dans les dialogues privs
> - Il est possible d'activer ou dsactiver les modes monochrome et discret sans relancer le Chat avec la commande /MODE
> - Le mode monochrome affiche dsormais les balises BBCode pour le formatage (gras, italique, soulign et barr) et est document dans l'aide
> - Les noms des salons sont simplifis (Salon "Accueil" [10] -> Accueil [10])
> - Les botes de dialogue non redimensionnables n'ont plus l'apparence de l'tre
> ...

----------


## Thes32

Pas mal, j'aime trop !!!  ::king::

----------


## joxi50

tres chouette  ::): 
est-ce que tu comptes le distribuer ou le vendre pour une utilisation commerciale ?

----------


## Anomaly

> est-ce que tu comptes le distribuer ou le vendre pour une utilisation commerciale ?


Non, j'ai dvelopp ce Chat pour Developpez, et je ne compte pas le redistribuer ou le vendre. Dsol  ::(: , mais merci pour ton intrt.  ::ave::

----------


## alband85

> Non, j'ai dvelopp ce Chat pour Developpez, et je ne compte pas le redistribuer ou le vendre.


Ca pourrait faire une belle illustration de tuto pourtant... 

<joke> En gnral, quand le code source n'est pas publi, c'est qu'il est tout cracra  ::twisted::  </joke>

----------


## Anomaly

> <joke> En gnral, quand le code source n'est pas publi, c'est qu'il est tout cracra  </joke>


J'ai dcid qu'AnoChat resterait propritaire, tout simplement parce que je ne veux pas voir d'autres endroits o l'AnoChat serait employ, mme si les crdits sont conservs.

Cela sera mon dernier mot (jean-pierre) sur le sujet, on ne va pas lancer un troll libre / propritaire ici, s'il vous plat.  ::): 

Ceci dit, je n'exclue pas de faire un tuto l-dessus, mais a serait sur une version minimale du Chat, pas l'AnoChat complet tel qu'il est (ce qui serait trop lourd pour un tuto de toute faon).

----------


## Thes32

> Ceci dit, je n'exclue pas de faire un tuto l-dessus, mais a serait sur une version minimale du Chat


Bonne ide a !

----------


## muad'dib

Super ton chat Ano  ::king::  Manque plus que la gestion de PVs par onglets et c'est tout bon !

----------


## bakaneko

Une chose est sure, depuis l'arrive du nouveau chat, il ne dsemplie pas  ::D: 
Cela change du prcdent  ::P:  et cela donne du boulot aux modrateurs du chat  ::mouarf::

----------


## laurentibus

c'set vrai que parfois l'ancien t un peu dsert ... 

bon on va tester le nouveau  ::D:  

merci  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.1.2* (09/08/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Les personnes sans activit depuis plus de 30 minutes sont automatiquement marques d'une petite lune qui disparat automatiquement lors qu'ils reviennent  la vie
> - Nouveau smiley : :google:
> - Smileys amliors : :( ;) :p :? :haha: :mouarf: :lol: :roll: :oops:
> - Nouveaux codes quivalents pour :bravo: -> :clap: :applo:
> - Case de fermeture plus visible
> - Nouvelles rgles du Chat plus claires
> ...

----------


## witch

Salut 

j'aime bien cette modif :



> - Tentative de rsolution du souci des personnes se retrouvant bloques avec une file > 0 empchant le rafrachissement automatique


c'tait lourd sur l'ancien chat  chaque fois a mettait des rafraichissements inutiles
Merci Anomaly et merci  tout les forumeux pour le plaisir que vous faites pour rendre cette communaut de plus en plus satisfaite.

++

----------


## kOrt3x

Bravo pour ce boulot, le chat est vraiment super, mais j'ai une question qui me taraude, pourquoi le chat n'est pas aussi accssible via IRC ?

----------


## Anomaly

> Bravo pour ce boulot, le chat est vraiment super, mais j'ai une question qui me taraude, pourquoi le chat n'est pas aussi accssible via IRC ?


Parce que ce n'est pas cod ?

----------


## witch

On connait rien sur le protocole IRC? a doit tre totalement cod d'une autre faon, et puis une fusion entre le code source du chat, et le code source d'un programme qui implmente ce protocole, est ce possible? a doit tre a la question.
j'ai dj cod des sockets en java en implmentant ce protocole, du cot client en particulier, mais j'en sais pas trop, je n'ai pas trop progress dans le code.

----------


## kOrt3x

Je sais que sur le site Macbidouille, le chat est accssible par les deux moyen.

http://www.macbidouille.com/irc/pres-irc.php

----------


## Anomaly

> Je sais que sur le site Macbidouille, le chat est accssible par les deux moyen.
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/irc/pres-irc.php


Tout simplement parce que sur ce site, derrire c'est un serveur IRC et l'interface Web est une interface vers IRC.

Je pense qu'il est suffisamment vident pour n'importe qui habitu  IRC que AnoChat n'est absolument pas bas sur IRC, aucun serveur IRC n'est utilis, tout est fait maison, ce qui a permis de crer un Chat rellement adapt  nos besoins, en ajoutant des possibilits indites, tout en vitant de s'embarrasser de certaines fonctionnalits tout  fait inutiles d'IRC dans notre cas.

En d'autres termes, pour donner un accs aux clients IRCs, il faudrait donc dvelopper un serveur IRC spcial qui ferait office de pont entre les clients IRCs et le serveur AnoChat. Ce n'est pas exclu, mais cela demande beaucoup de dveloppement.

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.1.3* (24/08/2008)
> *
> *** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Il est dsormais possible de complter les pseudos avec la touche TAB
> - Lorsque vous recevez un nouveau message priv (ou public qui vous est destin), la barre de titre clignote pour vous en informer (cela ne le fait pas en mode discret)
> *
> *** Statuts ****
> - Si vous choisissez comme statut Absent(e), Je reviens, Parti(e) manger, Au tlphone, Non disponible, une icne de croix bleue apparat (empchant l'arrive de la lune). Tenter de parler (en public ou en priv) avec un tel statut l'annule automatiquement.
> - Le statut "Ne pas dranger" affiche une icne en sens interdit et bloque tous les messages privs entrant (sauf venant d'un modo). Tenter de parler en priv avec ce mode l'annule automatiquement.
> - Le statut "Occup(e)" et les statuts personnaliss fonctionnent comme auparavant.

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.1.4* (30/08/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - L'indicateur de nouveau message clignote plus rapidement et s'arrte immdiatement  la moindre activit clavier ou souris dans la fentre ou l'onglet du Chat
> - Il est dsormais possible d'uploader des fichiers .jar et la taille maximale des fichiers  uploader est passe  2 Mio.
> - Les problmes de compatibilit avec Opra 9.2 sont rsolus (au prix de la dsactivation de la compltion automatique sur ce navigateur)
> - La touche TAB permet de passer d'un champ  l'autre (sans tre bloque par la compltion automatique) si la zone est vierge ou si le dernier caractre tap est une espace.

----------


## Pol63

comme quoi venir l pour demander une modif et on apprend des trucs utile
(je voulais que quand on clic sur quelqu'un ca mette son nom pour lui crire mais le tab me va aussi)

----------


## cchatelain

> comme quoi venir l pour demander une modif et on apprend des trucs utile
> (je voulais que quand on clic sur quelqu'un ca mette son nom pour lui crire mais le tab me va aussi)


Tu peux aussi cliquer sur le nom et sur le menu "message public". Je crois que c'est  peu prs a le menu.

----------


## Pol63

oui mais super pas pratique de chercher les gens dans une liste gante et colore quand on veut rpondre  un message alors que le message on le voit, c'est pour ca que dans certains chat il suffit de cliquer sur la ligne pour que ca crive le nom de la personne

----------


## andyinfo

est ce que je peut avoir ce AnoChat v1.1.4 pour mon site ?

----------


## Deadpool

Ben moi j'ai essay ce chat hier soir pour la premire fois et je le trouve trs bien fait donc je flicite Anomaly pour son Ano-Chat.  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

> est ce que je peut avoir ce AnoChat v1.1.4 pour mon site ?





> Non, j'ai dvelopp ce Chat pour Developpez, et je ne compte pas le redistribuer ou le vendre. Dsol , mais merci pour ton intrt.


donc non...

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.0* (14/09/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations ****
> - Interface pure : les onglets de l'interface DVP disparaissent une fois connect
> - Nouvelle gestion des messages privs : les fentres flottantes sont remplaces par un nouveau systme  onglets
> - Les messages en salon qui vous sont destins apparaissent en gras pour mieux les distinguer
> - Le mode monochrome a t amlior et s'applique aussi  une partie de l'interface pour plus de discrtion
> - L'interface se redimensionne dynamiquement non seulement en largeur, mais galement en hauteur
> - La commande /DICE permet dsormais de lancer plusieurs ds  la fois mais, suite aux abus, est dsormais bloque sur tous les salons techniques
> - Compatibilit amliore avec IE, Google Chrome, Safari et Opra 9.5

----------


## Auteur

Tu as fait un excellent travail Anomaly  ::lahola:: 
Bravo  ::king::

----------


## Thes32

on sent l'innovation avec Ano chat 1.5...rien de plus  dire, cool.

----------


## kOrt3x

Super l'interface pur, je vais pouvoir en faire une application grce  Safari.
Bon boulot ;-)

----------


## hed62

Excellent travail, encore une fois  :;): 
J'aime particulirement /Dice  ::lol::

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.1* (10/10/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Les messages adresss en public sont prcds d'une flche au lieu d'tre mis en gras
> - Les citations supportent dsormais les smileys et les balises bbcodes (autres que CODE et QUOTE)
> - Il est possible d'activer la croix bleue de non disponibilit manuellement via /MODE +A
> - Il est possible de bloquer les messages privs manuellement via /MODE +B
> - Il est possible de parler en priv  un modrateur en mode +B sans que celui-ci ne se dsactive
> - /AWAY reconnat les parties de chane pour activer les modes +A et +B automatique (ainsi "Au tlphone avec une amie" dclenche le mode +A, et "Joue - Ne pas dranger" dclenche le mode +B).
> ...

----------


## witch

> - Nouvelle commande /WAKE qui permet de retirer l'affichage de la lune sans crire en salon ou en priv


Je connais quelqu'un qui sera satisfait de cette modif  ::D:

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.2* (17/10/2008)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - On peut choisir de mmoriser ses identifiants pour viter  les retaper  chaque connexion
> - On peut choisir un salon  la connexion
> - On peut changer d'onglet au clavier avec Ctrl+Flche gauche et Ctrl+Flche droite
> - La zone de saisie passe en fond jaune clair lorsque vous tes sur un priv pour mieux le distinguer d'un salon
> - L'aide et les rgles sont dsormais disponibles sur une page  part et un sommaire est ajout
> - En mode monochrome, le slecteur de couleur dsormais disparat
> - Les modes +A et +B ne sont plus perdus lors d'une reconnexion automatique ou force

----------


## kOrt3x

Bien pour la mmorisation des indentifiants.

Par contre, sous Safari Mobile, pas moyen de se connecter, les champs login et pass ne s'affiche pas.
(voir image)

----------


## Anomaly

Si les champs d'identifiants ne s'affichent pas, c'est que le navigateur possde un support Javascript pas suffisamment complet pour les besoins du Chat, dsol  ::(: . Opra Mobile fonctionne, mais il semble que cela soit une exception parmis les navigateurs mobiles.

----------


## kOrt3x

Ok, bon bah on va attendre une mise  jour de Safari Mobile pour tester plutard.
En tout cas, c'est du bon boulot.  ::king::

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour 

AnoCaht est bien fait mais juste deux trucs  signaler :Unicode en MP ou Tavernele Multi-MPMais dans l'ensemble il est bien et il faut juste remarqu ma localisation  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon chance Anomaly

----------


## Rukia

> je voulais que quand on clic sur quelqu'un ca mette son nom pour lui crire


je demande la meme  chose

----------


## Celira

> je voulais que quand on clic sur quelqu'un ca mette son nom pour lui crire





> je demande la meme  chose


Rukia-hime, ya dj l'auto-compltion et l'option "parler en public" du menu. a ne suffit pas ?

----------


## Pol63

pour moi si

----------


## Rukia

oui sa me suffit Celira-Sama  .... mais avec un simple clik sur  le pseudo sa seras plus facile

----------


## Maxoo

> oui sa me suffit Celira-Sama  .... mais avec un simple clik sur  le pseudo sa seras plus facile


Roh, dj tu piques l'avatar de Ano, et en plus tu critiques !! a va pas du tout  ::aie::

----------


## Rukia

c'est Ano-dono qui me la donne   .......  en plus je critique pas  ce n'est qu'une remarque

----------


## Gnoce

Trs beau chat, beau travail Anomaly ! ::lahola::

----------


## InfoNewbie

> J'ai dcid qu'AnoChat resterait propritaire, tout simplement parce que je ne veux pas voir d'autres endroits o l'AnoChat serait employ, mme si les crdits sont conservs.


Pourtant, j'en connais (moi) qui serait intress par une distribution payante  ::roll::  Mais je respecte ton choix, mme si j'en rve toutes les nuits  ::mrgreen:: 

_pa' taper_  ::aie:: 




> Ceci dit, je n'exclue pas de faire un tuto l-dessus, mais a serait sur une version minimale du Chat, pas l'AnoChat complet tel qu'il est (ce qui serait trop lourd pour un tuto de toute faon).


Preneur  100%

----------


## Mysti

Salut, juste pour dire que ca debwate, depuis le temps que j'attendais de pouvoir passer sur le Chat, j'ai meme hesite a creer un autre compte a cause du "" de mon pseudo.

Fonctionnel, code propre ! Tres bon travail dans l'ensemble, et merci Anomaly  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.3* (9/02/2009)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Nouvelle commande /LOCATE permettant de connatre dans quel salon est une personne (et quel est son statut)
> - Il est dsormais possible de chaner avec la compltion automatique (style : Arthur> Vincent> Robert> bonjour)
> - Parler en priv  quelqu'un de non disponible (croix bleue) rappelle cet tat avec un message
> - La compltion automatique est fonctionnelle sous Internet Explorer 8
> - Nouvelle rgle 13 : pas de religion ni de politique sur le Chat

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.4* (16/04/2009)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Ajout du bouton Envoyer pour permettre l'utilisation du Chat depuis certains priphriques sans touche Entre
> - La fonction Parler en public permet dsormais le cumul des pseudos  l'instar de la compltion automatique au clavier
> - Vous tes dsormais dconnect automatiquement au bout de 8 heures conscutives d'inactivit
> - Le salon Accueil n'existe plus pour viter les transitions inutiles
> - Il est dsormais obligatoire de choisir un salon  la connexion
> - Nouveaux smileys ajouts : :fleur: :fleur2: :calim2: :pastaper:
> ...

----------


## Anomaly

Nouveau !

Dsormais vous pouvez tous poster vos bugs et suggestions  propos du Chat avec le nouveau Bug Tracker intgr au forum !

Il vous suffit de vous rendre sur  Projets   droite de  Tab. de bord  dans la barre de navigation du forum.

Merci de dsormais poster l-bas vos bugs et suggestions plutt que sur le forum ou par message priv sur le Chat. Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.5* (4/06/2009)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Possibilit de rduire l'affichage de la liste des connects au salon courant (icne "-" et /MODE +R)
> - En mode Vue rduite, la compltion des pseudos ne prend que les pseudos du salon courant
> - Introduction de Bots pour aider  la modration (puce bleue)
> - Les menus contextuels d'un salon et d'un connect s'affichent dsormais toujours dans la fentre Chat sans imposer un dfilement
> - Le focus est dsormais automatiquement rendu  la zone de saisie textuelle aprs activation de la plupart des fonctions
> - Il est dsormais possible de valider par <Entre> son nouveau statut dans la bote de dialogue


Rappel : pour tout rapport de bug ou toute suggestion, merci de les poster dans le bug tracker ddi.

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.5.6* (16/10/2009)
> 
> **** Amliorations gnrales ****
> - Mmorisation du salon de connexion
> - Nouvelles rgles : plus simples, plus claires, plus conviviales
> - Si vous tes exclu(e) du Chat, vous savez dsormais pour combien de temps encore

----------


## Anomaly

Nouvelle fonctionnalit !

Il est dsormais possible de faire une recherche avec Bing (le nouveau moteur de recherche de Microsoft) directement sur le Chat !

Pour cela, rendez-vous sur un salon o y'a un Bot (puce bleue).

Tapez :


```
!bing mots-cls
```

Et le bot vous rpondra en vous donnant le lien de la premire rponse renvoye par Bing.

Pratique et efficace !

----------


## Anomaly

Nouvelle fonctionnalit !

Suite  l'vnement Cration Jeu du week-end du 26 au 28 fvrier 2009, le Chat s'est dot d'un nouveau jeu, cod par Votre Serviteur.  ::hola:: 

Il s'agit d'un Quizz comme on peut trouver sur IRC, sur le thme de l'informatique. Pour jouer, allez sur le salon Taverne (uniquement), et tapez :

Activer le Quizz :


```
!quizz on
```

Dsactiver le Quizz (quand vous en avez marre, attention a efface les scores) :


```
!quizz off
```

Le Quizz sera bientt amlior avec de nouvelles questions et de nouvelles fonctionnalits !

----------


## Anomaly

Le Quizz du Chat a t trs nettement amlior ce soir.  ::D: 

Nouvelles fonctionnalits :
- 60 nouvelles questions, portant le total  150 questions pour le moment, toutes sur le thme de l'informatique
- Il est dsormais possible d'obtenir un indice avec *!quizz indice*
- Il est dsormais possible de passer une question avec *!quizz passer*
- Vous pouvez obtenir les scores courants avec *!quizz scores*
- Vous pouvez obtenir le rappel de ces commandes avec *!quizz aide*
- Le Quizz s'assure dsormais de ne jamais rpter plusieurs fois la mme question dans une mme session de Quizz

Amusez-vous bien.  ::): 

Le Quizz fonctionne sur tous les salons o y'a un Bot (puce bleue), mais il est conseill de ne pas perturber les questions techniques avec un Quizz. Choisissez de prfrence un Quizz avec Alice (sur la Taverne) ou Aurore.

----------


## Auteur

lorsque l'on passe une question est-il possible que le bot nous donne la rponse ?

----------


## Maxoo

> lorsque l'on passe une question est-il possible que le bot nous donne la rponse ?


C'est pas vraiment intressant a ! S'il pouvait faire cela, on ferait pleins de tours  vide pour connatre les rponses.

C'est mieux de se creuser la tte !  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est pas vraiment intressant a ! S'il pouvait faire cela, on ferait pleins de tours  vide pour connatre les rponses.


tu vas t'amuser  passer 150 questions pour noter toutes les rponses ?  ::aie::  




> C'est mieux de se creuser la tte !


 ::calim2::

----------


## Ragmaxone

a va vite 150 fois ctrl+V  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> a va vite 150 fois ctrl+V


beaucoup moins vite si ensuite tu dois faire copier-coller les rponses dans un fichier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ragmaxone

srieusement a m'a appris quelques trucs (pas trs utiles dans la vie de tous les jours) trs intressants.

----------


## Celira

> srieusement a m'a appris quelques trucs (pas trs utiles dans la vie de tous les jours) trs intressants.


Nous sommes tous plus ou moins geek : ce qui est inutile nous est parfaitement indispensable  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

> Nous sommes tous plus ou moins geek : ce qui est inutile nous est parfaitement indispensable


Mon dieu, j'adore cette citation  ::hola::

----------


## Benj.

Serait-il possible d'ajouter (ou au moins un quivalent JS) un "taget=_blank" pour les liens (autant les liens texte que les liens des diffrents menus) afin de ne pas tre dconnect du chat si on oublie de faire un clic droit > ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ?

(vieux rflexes d'IRC par exemple  :;): )

----------


## Anomaly

...

C'est dj le cas, tous les liens s'ouvrent dans un nouvel onglet par dfaut.

----------


## Benj.

> ...
> 
> C'est dj le cas, tous les liens s'ouvrent dans un nouvel onglet par dfaut.


Ce qui n'est donc pas mon cas.

Infos :
Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 6.1; U; fr) Presto/2.5.24 Version/10.53
Windows 7 Ultimate

----------


## Anomaly

Je suppose que ceci est  ajouter  la liste des nombreuses choses casses dans cette nouvelle version d'Opra.  ::evil:: 

Je confirme que sous Opra 10.1, les liens s'ouvrent bien dans un nouvel onglet.

Le Chat n'est pas compatible avec Opra 10.5. Merci d'utiliser une version d'Opra entre 9.5 et 10.1, ou un autre navigateur.

Si tu te sens d'attaque, merci d'ouvrir un rapport pour ce nouveau bug Opra 10.5 ici, afin que a ne soit pas oubli. Mais bon ceci dit, depuis la toute premire version du Chat tous les liens sont en target="_blank", tout simplement. Si Opra ne sait plus grer ce type d'attribut, je ne sais que dire...

----------


## Benj.

Pas sr que ce soit une bonne ide de downgrader Opera. De toute faon rien de grave ici, j'ai pris l'habitude maintenant :p
Au pire j'ai IE sous la main  ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai ajout un billet sur le tracker, bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Maxoo

> Au pire j'ai IE sous la main


Rah !! Mes yeux ... a brle !!  ::aie::

----------


## RideKick

> Mais bon ceci dit, depuis la toute premire version du Chat tous les liens sont en target="blank", tout simplement.


C'est target="_blank" recommand par le W3C ce qui peut expliquer le pb ...

----------


## Benj.

Il est sous la bonne forme dans le code :



> target="_blank"

----------


## Lyche

j'ai le mme problme sous slimBrowser. C'est pas trs grave c'est un petit browser, mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi a fonctionne sur les autres sites :/

au pire t'est pas oblig de faire shift, il te suffi de clicker sur la molette de la souris a ouvre en nouvel onglet.

Edit :
quand je regarde le code source, le target n'est pas activ  ::weird:: 



```

```

ceci, explique cela  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est target="_blank" recommand par le W3C ce qui peut expliquer le pb ...


ce n'est pas plutt le contraire ? target n'est plus recommand par le W3C si je ne me trompe pas.

sinon le sujet est voqu dans la FAQ :
http://xhtml.developpez.com/faq/?page=liens#LIEN_target

----------


## Anomaly

Ce que dit le W3C, c'est que dans le cas d'un DOCTYPE Strict, l'attribut "target" est banni. Cependant, ils n'offrent aucune manire de rpliquer la fonctionnalit, et si on souhaite tre conforme, on doit passer par un hack Javascript.

De plus, j'avais constat que des mises  jour plus rcentes du validateur du W3C semblaient tolrer maintenant l'attribut "target" mme dans le cas d'un DOCTYPE Strict. Je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas.

Mais dans tous les cas, sur un DOCTYPE non strict, "target" reste toujours parfaitement dans la norme. Donc Opera est cens l'interprter, d'autant plus que, pour diffrentes raisons, le Chat n'utilise pas un DOCTYPE strict. Et oui, j'utilise bien target="_blank".

Peut-tre qu'Opra 10.5 est perturb par le fait que les liens sont ajouts dynamiquement par Javascript dans une balise DIV et que l'attribut "target" n'y survit pas ?

----------


## toile de mer

Bravo Anomaly, excellent travail. ::ccool:: 

Je vous remerci  pour le grand effort fourni

Tous mes respects  ::hola::

----------


## Benj.

Je suis souvent (quotidiennement  ::): ) sur le chat et de ce fait j'ai ajout un bookmark dans mes favoris pour le chat. Cependant, je n'ai pas de favicon dans mon marque-page. Rien de grave mais a va plus vite pour se reprer si comme moi on a un paquet de favoris.

Serait-il possible d'en ajouter une ? (un dtail, je sais, mais les dtails font la diffrence parait-il  ::P: )

Merci encore pour le boulot abattu.

----------


## Anomaly

Non, parce que cela serait trop voyant pour les personnes qui vont sur le Chat en toute illgalit au nez et  la barbe de leur patron et qui comptent sur le mode Discret pour ne pas se faire prendre. Une "Recherche Google" avec le favicon de Developpez ? Bof.  ::?:

----------


## BiM

> Non, parce que cela serait trop voyant pour les personnes qui vont sur le Chat en toute illgalit au nez et  la barbe de leur patron et qui comptent sur le mode Discret pour ne pas se faire prendre. Une "Recherche Google" avec le favicon de Developpez ? Bof.


Ne peut-on pas le mettre par dfaut et lorsqu'on est en mode discret ne pas le mettre ?

----------


## Anomaly

Je ne peux pas dterminer dynamiquement l'attribution d'une favicon en fonction d'un paramtre. La favicon est,  ma connaissance, statique pour un site Web.

----------


## Maxoo

> Je ne peux pas dterminer dynamiquement l'attribution d'une favicon en fonction d'un paramtre. La favicon est,  ma connaissance, statique pour un site Web.


a dpend, soit il est  la racine du site et dans ce cas c'est automatique si ton apache est bien configur.

Sinon tu spcifies le code suivant :


```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="chemin/favicon.ico" />
```

Qui va aller te chercher le favicon ou pas suivant ce que tu demandes.

----------


## Anomaly

> *AnoChat v1.6.0* (04/09/2010)
> 
> **** Nouvelles fonctionnalits ****
> - Nouvelle balise IMG (et bouton Image) pour insrer des images directement sur le Chat (en priv, et sur les salons autoriss)
> - Les commandes /BACK et /BACKTIME permettent dsormais de filtrer l'historique suivant un ou deux pseudos
> - La bote de dialogue "Changer de Statut" se rappelle dsormais de l'ancienne slection pour pouvoir la ractiver rapidement et permet dsormais de rgler les modes +A (Non disponible) et +B (Ne pas dranger) rapidement avec le statut personnalis
> - Dans les situations spciales (vnements, interviews), un salon peut dsormais tre en mode muet : tout le monde peut le rejoindre et lire, mais seuls les modos et les personnes qui ont la voix (puce jaune accorde temporairement par un modo) peuvent intervenir
> - En cas de souci de connexion, un message bien visible s'affiche dsormais en avant-plan
> 
> ...

----------


## Overcrash

Flicitation Ano 
 ::ccool:: 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## sayari.dev

Flicitations et bonne continuation.

J'apprcie, entre autres, le mode "Muet"  ::ccool::

----------


## Glavio

beau boulot! Merci Ano  ::hola::

----------


## andry.aime

Anomaly >  ::hola::  Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles fonctionnalits.

TousLesTchateurs >  ::chin::

----------


## Littledaem

Bravo Ano ::ccool::

----------


## supersnail

Toutes mes flicitations!

Je ne peux que m'incliner  ::hola::   ::hola::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bravo Anomaly  ::ccool:: 

Ds que je rcupre une version potable, je teste tout cela  ::): 

Bonne continuation  ::): 

( Et vraiment, ce chat est vraiment une merveille en tout point ( Bonjour  tout les amis des chat  :;):  ) )

----------


## attme

::ccool::  anomaly

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous,

Trois ans aprs la mise en production du nouveau Chat Ajax de Developpez (AnoChat), voil que ce dernier revient avec une mise  jour majeure !  ::D: 

Voici les nouveauts :

*Nouveau parseur de BBCode*
- Dsormais le Chat va accepter toutes les entres en tentant d'en faire le rendu au mieux qu'il peut (notamment : plus de message "balises bbcode mal balances").
- Ecrire du texte avec des retours  la ligne mais sans balise provoque le passage automatique du bloc en code (au lieu du refus brutal des versions prcdentes).
- Nouvelle balise [small] pour crire en petit.
- Nouvelle balise  pour rdiger un lien (syntaxe : [url ]lien ou [url =lien]libell[/url], un nouveau bouton est disponible).
- Nouvelle balise [color] pour colorer ponctuellement une partie d'une phrase (syntaxe : [color =XXX]texte[/color]).
- Il est dsormais possible d'insrer une image aussi bien en salon qu'en priv pour tout le monde.
- Les images insres sont dsormais automatiquement dimensionnes, et la version taille relle est accessible en un clic sur l'image.
- Nouveau smiley :dvp: - nouveaux alias smileys :s :@ :$

*Code*
- On peut dsormais insrer des tabulations dans la bote Code
- Support de la coloration Ruby
- Mise  jour de la coloration C# pour supporter les nouveaux mots-cls

*Statut*
- Parler en mode Absent (ou parler en priv en mode Ne pas dranger) ne provoque pas l'effacement du statut si celui-ci est personnalis
- La commande /AWAY utilise directement rgle par la mme occasion le champ correspondant dans la bote de dialogue
- Le champ de saisie du statut personnalis est dsormais correctement limit  100 caractres pour viter les surprises de statut tronqu

*Interface*
- Amlioration de l'interface du Chat pour un aspect plus moderne
- On peut enfoncer "Entre" dans toutes les botes de dialogue du Chat qui comportent une zone de saisie pour valider
- Nouvelle bote de dialogue Bloquer / Ignorer pour plus de clart sur la signification de ces options
- La barre des boutons au-dessus de la zone de saisie sait dsormais se dimensionner toute seule si elle n'est pas assez de place en largeur
- Le salon courant est mis en vidence dans la liste des connects
- Les messages d'erreurs du Chat (commande incorrecte, etc) sont dsormais affichs explicitement au lieu d'tre perdus dans le salon
- Le slecteur de couleur a t revu pour offrir des couleurs plus distinctes, mieux tries, et en liminant les couleurs trop claires
- Le cartouche contenant pseudo, activit et file affiche dsormais les donnes sous une forme plus concise pour viter les dpassements dans les faibles rsolutions

*Autres nouveauts*
- Nouvelle commande /NOTICE pour envoyer en salon un message priv  une seule personne
- Nouvelles rgles plus claires, notamment pour les dbutants sur le Chat
- Les salons permanents ont dsormais une description explicitant mieux leur usage prvu
- Mmorisation des modes discret et monochrome
- La touche Echap ne provoque plus l'arrt intempestive de l'animation des smileys sous Firefox (obligeant auparavant  faire F5)
- Dtection plus fiable des erreurs de connexion au serveur
- Rtablissement du focus sur la zone de saisie aprs une connexion instable
- La commande /MODE accepte son paramtre en minuscules comme en majuscules
- La mise  jour de l'heure du Chat lors des changements d'heure est dsormais entirement automatique
- L'aide comporte des liens vers le bugtracker pour les suggestions et les rapports de bugs
- On ne peut dsormais plus s'auto-bloquer ou s'auto-ignorer

*Nous vous attendons avec impatience sur la nouvelle version du Chat de Developpez.* 

 ::arrow::  http://chat.developpez.com/

----------


## Kreepz

Bravo pour cette mise  jours!  ::ccool::

----------


## Loceka

> - On ne peut dsormais plus s'auto-bloquer ou s'auto-ignorer


On est oblig de lire ce qu'on crit ?  ::calim2::  C'est pas drle  ::no:: 

Sinon a m'a l'air sympa, dommage que je puisse pas tester.

Il ne manque plus qu'une chose : le multi-salon.  ::):

----------


## Thes32

Bravo !

----------


## Charvalos

Bravo !  ::ccool:: 

Hte de tester a (cet aprs-midi  ::aie:: )

----------


## andry.aime

> *Nous vous attendons avec impatience sur la nouvelle version du Chat de Developpez.* 
> 
>  http://chat.developpez.com/


Ds que j'arrive chez moi ce soir  ::mrgreen:: .

/me a hte de voir a.

----------


## styvsun

wooo

Vraiment du 2.0 comme application, j'adore!!!!!!!!!!!
 ::ccool::  toute l'equipe ::ccool::

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

Encore toutes mes flicitations pour ce magnifique chat  ::): 

D'ailleurs c'est nouveau le fait de ne pas pouvoir s'ignorer  ::aie::  (sur la bta prive, a fonctionnait encore, et j'ai pas test sur la bta publique...)

Et j'aime bien le smiley :dvp:  ::zen::

----------


## 3logy

::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  Tres bon le nouveau chat! bravo aux developpeurs derriere!!

Mais ....  ::mouarf::  a quand des nouveaux Smileys ?? 

Nouveau : c-a-d graphiquement plus evolue quoi!!


C'est pas une critique, juste une question  ::aie::

----------


## khayyam90

merci pour cette nouvelle version  ::ccool::

----------


## bzerath

flicitations pour ce gros boulot, c'est pas rien  ::mrgreen:: 

Y aura possibilit un jour de pouvoir se connecter  plusieurs salons  la fois ?

----------


## Overcrash

Bonjour,

 ::arrow::  http://www.developpez.net/forums/project.php?issueid=93

----------


## ggnore

Impeccab'

----------


## Anomaly

*AnoChat v2.0.1* (16/11/2011)

Cette version consolide la version v2.0.0 en ajoutant certaines fonctionnalits prvues dans cette dernire mais qui n'avaient pas pu tre implmentes  temps, en corrigeant l'ensemble des bugs mineurs qui avaient t introduites par cette version et quelques petits plus.

*Smileys personnaliss*

Le Chat vous permet dsormais de dfinir vos smileys personnaliss. Vous pouvez dfinir ainsi vos propres codes qui seront alors remplacs par vos images. Vous pouvez mme redfinir les codes des smileys standards du Chat si vous le souhaitez.

Les codes que vous dfinissez ne sont valables que pour votre compte. En revanche, vos smileys seront visibles naturellement par tout le monde.
/ADDSMILEY code url : Ajoute un nouveau smiley personnalis, avec le code demand pour afficher l'image dont l'url est donne.
/DELSMILEY code : Supprime un smiley personnalis.
/LISTSMILEYS : Affiche la liste de vos smileys personnaliss.

*Salons*

Les salons quasiment toujours vides "Systme & Hardware" ainsi que "Discussion en Anglais" sont supprims.
Devant le succs des nouveaux jeux du Chat, il y a dsormais deux salons de jeux au lieu d'un seul.
Il est dsormais possible de rejoindre n'importe quel salon public ds la connexion.

*Autres amliorations*

Les noms de salon peuvent dsormais tre complts.
Les commandes courantes peuvent dsormais tre compltes.
Le bouton Aide est mis en vidence, avec l'espoir que les nouveaux le remarquent plus facilement.
Les bots ne sont plus compts dans le nombre total de connects.

*Bugs corrigs*

On peut  nouveau crire 0.
Le rare bug qui faisait apparatre +A ou +B ou +AB au dbut d'un statut est limin.
Les alias smileys :s et :p n'existent plus (trop de smileys non dsirs).
Plus de problme de dfilement bloqu si on affiche un smiley aprs avoir vid son cache navigateur.
Problme d'interprtation des urls dans les citations corrig.

 ::arrow::  http://chat.developpez.com/

----------


## Lyche

terrible, par contre j'ai peur de certaines drives ct smiley  ::?: 

en taille.. et en contenu :/

----------


## cfillion

Encore bravo, j'irai faire un tour ds que j'aurais assez de temps disponible...  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

J'aime bien la liste des smileys  ::): 

Et bravo encore pour cette amlioration  ::hola::

----------


## Max

Salut.

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces amliorations, beau boulot, c'est top  ::hola:: .

J'espre vivement que les "nouveaux" remarqueront le bouton "Aide" en vert, et surtout que a les incitera  la lire, cette aide  ::): .

Merci encore !

----------


## f-k-z

Mais heu... mon petit coin de paradis du salon systme/hardware  ::cry::  ::cry::  mais vais-je devenir maintenant ?

sinon flicitations pour l'norme boulot que tu as encore fait  ::ccool::

----------


## kdmbella

::zen::  et YOP du bon travail  ::ccool::

----------


## Celira

::lahola::   ::lahola:: 



> Le bouton Aide est mis en vidence, avec l'espoir que les nouveaux le remarquent plus facilement.


Esprons, esprons. Aprs tout l'espoir fait vivre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nirvanask1

Il serait peut tre utile,  mon avis, de prciser la taille max. et le format autoris des smileys ?
.gif ? .jpeg ? 16ko ? dans l'aide.

car je voulais insrer un .gif de 16ko.. trop grand ... snif.. j'suis triste, du..

----------


## Ragmaxone

je sais pas si c'est li au proxy de la bote mais beuzy a mis un de ses smileys et je l'ai pas vu, juste l'icne des images manquantes.

je plussoie Nirv pour prciser les ventuelles "limitations" dans l'aide.

----------


## matrix3

Bonjour,

ce chat est de votre propre cration ?
Je suis actuellement  la recherche d'un nouveau tchat pour mon siteweb, un tchat qui ne boufferai pas toutes les ressources systme.
Vous pouvez m'en dire plus sur celui-ci ? S'il est open source ou non ?

Merci d'avance

Edit : J'ai trouv la rponse en lisant les premires pages de ce topic.
Donc si rien n'a chang, ce chat n'est pas disponible autre part.

----------


## Robin56

> ce chat est de votre propre cration ?
> Je suis actuellement  la recherche d'un nouveau tchat pour mon siteweb, un tchat qui ne boufferai pas toutes les ressources systme.
> Vous pouvez m'en dire plus sur celui-ci ? S'il est open source ou non ?


phpFreeChat est un chat comme son nom l'indique en PHP et ne bouffant pas toutes les ressources systmes.

----------


## Loceka

> Les noms de salon peuvent dsormais tre complts.
> Les commandes courantes peuvent dsormais tre compltes.


 ::ave:: 

Dommage que je ne puisse plus y aller ^_^

----------


## Domi2

Merci pour cette nouvelle version.

 ::ave::

----------


## Auteur

Premire remarque :
dans la page de connexion on voit les salons "jeux A" et "jeux B". A quoi correspondent A et B ?

----------


## Anomaly

Il s'agit de deux salons de jeux. Ils ont exactement la mme fonction, mais permettent de pouvoir ainsi grer deux jeux simultanments, un dans chaque salon.

----------


## Jade_13

Il n'y a plus de channel "linux"............. snifff.....  ::cry:: 

Bises Anomaly.. ^^

----------


## Anomaly

> Il n'y a plus de channel "linux"............. snifff.....


On ne peut pas dire que tu tais souvent sur le salon en question.




> Bises Anomaly.. ^^


 ::kiss::

----------


## Anomaly

*AnoChat 2.0.1 Service Pack 1*

Les amliorations suivantes ont t apportes depuis la sortie de la 2.0.1 il y a quelques jours :

 Il est dsormais possible de remplacer n'importe quel smiley standard par un smiley personnalis (auparavant, certains smileys taient irremplaables). Les limitations de taille des smileys personnaliss sont dsormais documentes dans l'aide. Le reste des smileys-alias problmatiques (:S, :$, :@) ont t supprims ; cependant il vous est naturellement possible de dclarer des smileys personnaliss avec ces codes si vous le souhaitez. Le Chat dclare dsormais une Favicon (similaire  celle de Firefox 7) pour contourner le souci de l'horrible favicon par dfaut de Firefox 8. Le dlai de dconnexion pour inactivit est pass de 8 heures  12 heures. La rgle 3 a t mise  jour en fonction de la mise  jour des salons disponibles. Le bug du mode monochrome avec les images insres a t rsolu.

Nous vous souhaitons d'agrables moments sur le Chat et le forum de Developpez.  ::):

----------


## andry.aime

::ccool::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Le Chat dclare dsormais une Favicon (similaire  celle de Firefox 7) pour contourner le souci de l'horrible favicon par dfaut de Firefox 8.


Beaucoup de sites ont ce problme  ::cry::  :clap: Anomaly



> Le dlai de dconnexion pour inactivit est pass de 8 heures  12 heures.


Faudra changer la rponse  la question correspondante pour le quizz  ::): 



> Le bug du mode monochrome avec les images insres a t rsolu.


Bravo Anomaly \ o /

----------


## Celira

> Le Chat dclare dsormais une Favicon (similaire  celle de Firefox 7) pour contourner le souci de l'horrible favicon par dfaut de Firefox 8.





> Beaucoup de site a ce problme  :clap: Anomaly


C'est pas un problme, c'est juste que le chat n'avait pas de favicon. Donc firefox affichait sa favicon par dfaut : une page blanche. Sauf que maintenant c'est un genre de carr en pointills qui sert de favicon par dfaut (du coup j'ai cru qu'un de mes sites favoris avait une nouvelle favicon et j'essayais de comprendre le rapport entre ce drole de carr et le site  ::aie:: ) Du coup, maintenant le chat a une favicon qui est en fait l'ancienne favicon par dfaut de firefox...  ::roll:: 
Simple comme tout, tout a...  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

*AnoChat v2.0.2* (19/01/2012)

*Envoi de fichiers*
- Dsormais, l'envoi de fichier sur le Chat prserve le nom du fichier d'origine autant que possible
- Lors de l'envoi d'une image, il est possible de la faire afficher directement plutt que de seulement proposer son lien
- Des nouvelles extensions pour l'envoi de fichiers sont disponibles

*Messages privs*
- Il est dsormais possible de se mettre en mode "Pas de messages privs" ds la connexion
- Il est dsormais possible d'autoriser ou pas certaines personnes  vous contacter en mode "Pas de messages privs" (commandes /ALLOW, /LISTALLOWED, et options disponibles dans le menu quand on est dans ce mode)
- Parler en priv ne retire plus la lune
- Parler en priv ne retire plus les modes absents (+A) et pas de messages privs (+B)

*Autres nouveauts*
- La lune n'apparat dsormais qu'aprs une heure d'inactivit en salon
- La dconnexion pour inactivit ne survient dsormais qu'aprs une semaine de connexion continue sans activit
- Quelques amliorations graphiques
- Correction du bug concernant les commandes clients : http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...hp?issueid=267

----------


## Atomya Rise

Merci pour ces dernires nouveauts Ano ! Tu assures comme toujours ^^

J'aurais, par contre, un petit soucis...

A la connexion, j'ai coch la case "pas de messages privs". 
Ensuite, j'ai mis un Away et l... pouf, plus la fonction de message priv en cours, il a fallut que j'aille recocher la case dans le panneau des Away....

C'est possible de les dissocier ?
Oui, parce que si on est oblig de la recocher  chaque fois, c'est pas terrible, car possibilit d'oublie et donc, grande chance qu'on rencontre encore des trolls  ::aie:: 


Au pire, merci pour les vacances !! \o/

----------


## LittleWhite

Merci Anomaly  ::hola:: 




> - Parler en priv ne retire plus les modes absents (+A) et pas de messages privs (+B)


 Mais est ce que les personnes qui nous parlent lorsque nous sommes absents continuent  avoir le message "Monsieur est absent, il ne vous rpondra pas immdiatement" (ou je ne sais plus quel message) ?

----------


## Anomaly

@Atomya Rise: En fait si on change de statut via la bote Statut alors qu'on est dj en mode "Pas de messages privs", la case reste coche si elle l'est dj. En revanche oui elle n'est pas coche par dfaut dans la bote Statut si on a choisi ce mode depuis l'cran de connexion, je vais corriger a tout de suite. Edit: C'est fait et en place.  :;): 

@LittleWhite: Si on crit en mode +A, un rappel est envoy  celui qui crit pour lui rappeler que son correspondant sera "flood" par le statut d'absence. C'est donc donnant-donnant.  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> @LittleWhite: Si on crit en mode +A, un rappel est envoy  celui qui crit pour lui rappeler que son correspondant sera "flood" par le statut d'absence. C'est donc donnant-donnant.


justement, a va pas dclancher une boucle infinie  ::koi::  2 personnes qui parlent statut absent qui "s'auto envoient" des messages d'absence, le message d'absence vas re-dclencher l'arrive d'un message d'absence de la part de l'interlocuteur etc.. non?  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

> justement, a va pas dclancher une boucle infinie  2 personnes qui parlent statut absent qui "s'auto envoient" des messages d'absence, le message d'absence vas re-dclencher l'arrive d'un message d'absence de la part de l'interlocuteur etc.. non?


Bien sr que non, on est en 2012 donc les bugs classiques du systme de mails d'Internet datant des annes 80 sont vits quand mme.  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Bien sr que non, on est en 2012 donc les bugs classiques du systme de mails d'Internet datant des annes 80 sont vits quand mme.


je m'en doutais, mais j'aime poser des question nazes  ::aie::

----------


## Max

Salut.

Merci pour toutes ces nouveauts bien pratiques  ::hola::  !

Par contre, il n'est pas prvu de compltion pour les commandes /ALLOW et /LISTALLOWED (Firefox 9.0.1 comme Chrome "16 et quelques")  ::):  ?

----------


## Anomaly

Exact, c'est un oubli que je vais corriger en mme temps que la sortie du Service Pack 1.  :;):

----------


## Golgotha

::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Et voici la petite mise  jour promise !  ::lun:: 

*AnoChat v2.0.2a* (23/01/2012)

- Nouvelles amliorations graphiques, grce aux talents de cahnory
- Effacer son statut depuis la bote "Statut" ne retire plus les modes absents (+A) et pas de messages privs (+B)
- Modifier son statut avec la commande /AWAY ne retire plus les modes absents (+A) et pas de messages privs (+B)
- Inclusion de /ALLOW et /LISTALLOWED dans les commandes compltables
- Clarification de la documentation pour /ALLOW
- Ajout de la documentation de l'interface graphique pour /ALLOW

----------


## Overcrash

Ano tu gres !

Merci cahnory pour nos jolies puces.
Merci LittleWhite pour nos jolies boutons  ::D: 

Amicalement

----------


## Anomaly

*Mise  jour AnoChat 2.0.3 du 30 avril 2012*

*Statuts et modes*
- La bote "Statut" et les commandes associes ne touche dsormais plus au mode "Pas de messages privs"
- Passer d'un statut indisponible prdfini vers "Pas de statut" enlve dsormais correctement le mode indisponible
- Nouveau bouton "Options" pour rgler les options du Chat en cours d'excution, y compris le mode "Pas de messages privs"
- /LOCATE donne dsormais un lien vers le salon de la personne et si son statut comporte un lien il sera cliquable
- La commande /MODE permet de rgler plusieurs options en mme temps

*Envoi de fichier*
- Il est dsormais impossible d'envoyer un fichier en priv  quelqu'un en mode "pas de messages privs" qui ne vous a pas autoris
- Les fichiers comportant des accents dans leur nom sont dsormais uploads correctement dans tous les cas

*Autres amliorations*
- Rsolution du vieux bug connu de dfilement du texte sur le Chat quand il y a un long historique (sauf pour IE 6 et 7).
- La lune n'existe plus
- Il est dsormais obligatoire de choisir un langage (ou 'Aucun') dans la bote de dialogue CODE
- Nouveau tag BBCode [join]...[/join] permettant de dfinir un lien cliquable vers un salon du Chat
- La commande /UPTIME a t nettement amliore et indique votre participation publique et votre place dans le grand classement (qui n'inclue plus les bots)
- Utiliser des balises BBCode dans les URLs fonctionne dsormais correctement

*Amlioration de compatibilit*
- Les puces sont dsormais affiches correctement sous Internet Explorer 6
- Le fond ne clignote plus lorsqu'on dplace une bote de dialogue sous Chrome

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

En tout cas, encore du trs beau boulot tout a  :;): 

(Oui je sais, a fait longtemps que je suis pas pass par ici, et je m'en excuse  ::oops:: )

----------


## cchatelain

Au moins cet outil est bien vivant et volue souvent. Bravo Anomaly, on voit que tu dploies beaucoup d'nergie sur developpez.
Ne t'puise pas trop  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

*Mise  jour d'AnoChat en version 2.0.4 le 18 juillet 2012 :*

Interface :
- Barre de boutons compacte
- Nouvelle forme bouton Envoyer
- Le bouton Effacer demande dsormais une confirmation
- En mode monochrome la flche qui cible qu'on vous parle apparat en noir et blanc

Smileys :
- Les smileys personnaliss apparaissent dsormais dans la bote des smileys
- Utiliser un smiley personnalis affiche dsormais le code original utilis en infobulle et en copier-coller
- 3 vieux smileys supprims pour faire un peu de place (nosms, eluboulet, merci)

Compltion :
- Il est possible de complter un pseudo ou un salon  espace si on utilise un soulign dans le texte  remplacer
- Il est possible de complter un nom de salon en mode +R

Numros de salons :
- Vous pouvez dsormais utiliser un numro de salon dans /JOIN et [join]
- Les numros actuels sont : 10 = Dev Web, 20 = Dev App, 30 = BDD, 40 = Taverne, etc

Autres amliorations :
- /LOCATE affiche un pseudo cliquable
- /JOIN fonctionne avec des noms de salons avec souligns (donns notamment par la compltion)
- [JOIN] vrifie l'existence du salon et ne fournit pas de lien dans le cas contraire
- La source d'une citation est cliquable

Bugs corrigs :
- Bug corrig : le statut personnalis n'est plus perdu quand on choisit un statut vide ou prdfini
- Bug corrig : les statuts personnaliss comportant les signes <, > et & ne posent plus problmes
- Bug corrig : /back filtr sur pseudos  espaces fonctionne dsormais correctement
- Bug corrig : cliquer sur un lien salon n'ajoute plus un #  l'url du chat

----------


## Lyche

\o/ Merci pour la MJ  ::):

----------


## ggnore

Bravo Anomaly, c'est du beau travail.

----------


## Max

Impec', comme d'habitude  ::): .

Merci  ::hola::

----------


## didate

> *Mise  jour d'AnoChat en version 2.0.4 le 18 juillet 2012 :*
> 
> 
> Smileys :
> - Les smileys personnaliss apparaissent dsormais dans la bote des smileys
> - Utiliser un smiley personnalis affiche dsormais le code original utilis en infobulle et en copier-coller
> - 3 vieux smileys supprims pour faire un peu de place (nosms, eluboulet, merci)


mais on dirai que les smileys ne sont plus en mode anims dans la boite  smileys.

----------


## Gecko

Good job!  ::ccool::

----------


## Golgotha

Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Grand bravo Ano !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

Terrible, flicitations.  ::ave::

----------


## Rachel

cool l'ajout des smiley persos  ::ccool:: 
pour ceux qui auraient utilis mon script, ils peuvent l'enlever  ::P:

----------


## Anomaly

Je prcise une chose que je n'ai pas liste dans les releases notes : j'ai supprim la commande !bing des bottines.

En effet Microsoft coupe l'API classique bing au 31 juillet d'une part, et le remplace par une API diffrente (obligeant  recoder cette partie), et surtout Microsoft a bien l'intention de dsormais monnayer l'utilisation du service, ce qui est videmment hors de question.

!bing disparat donc compltement, et !google sera prochainement rtabli.

Merci  tous pour votre comprhension.

----------


## Loceka

Si j'ai bonne mmoire, _!google_ avait disparut justement parce que c'tait devenu payant, c'est redevenu gratuit du coup ?

----------


## Anomaly

En fait !google utilisait une mthode dtourne pour afficher les rsultats. L'API de Google tait ferme aux nouvelles inscriptions  l'poque o j'ai conu la commande. Mais il semble bien qu'elle ait t rouverte depuis le temps, en tout cas je verrais bien.

----------


## Anomaly

*Mise  jour du Chat de Developpez.com en version 2.1.0 le 25 mars 2014*

*Compltion des pseudos et des salons*

Cette fonctionnalit a t nettement amliore. Dsormais, si vous cherchez  complter (avec la touche tabulation) un pseudo ou un salon et qu'il y a des ambiguts, une petite fentre surgissante au-dessus de la zone de saisie apparat, listant les diffrentes possibilits. Ces possibilits sont cliquables, si vous le souhaitez. De plus, le pseudo ou le salon est complt avec tous les caractres encore communs.

Par exemple, si Anna, Anomaly et Antidote sont connects, et qu'on tape A suivi de Tab, la fentre proposera les 3 options, et le pseudo sera complt jusqu' "An".

La compltion des salons ayant une espace dans leur nom est dsormais parfaitement fonctionnelle. Enfin, la compltion est dsormais utilisable sous le navigateur Opra 12.

*Les salons*

Dsormais, le Chat liste  la connexion l'ensemble des salons publics, et pas seulement les salons permanents. De plus, il est possible de faire une URL qui permet de se connecter au Chat directement sur un salon bien prcis ; cela peut tre utile par exemple pour un lien direct du Chat vers le salon Dveloppement Web via un lien sur les forums Web ; ou alors cela permet une connexion directe sur un salon vnement quand un vnement est organis sur le Chat de Developpez.com.

Les salons vnements (comme celui qui sera utilis pour le LiveChats .NET de Microsoft) auront un historique lisible  tout moment depuis l'extrieur.

Enfin les salons existants ont t lgrement rorganiss. Les deux salons Jeux ont t fusionns. Le salon discussion en arabe, dsert depuis bien longtemps, est supprim.

*Les smileys personnaliss*

Cette fonctionnalit trs populaire souffrait cependant du problme de la volatilit des liens. En effet, il suffisait que le lien originel du smiley personnalis devienne mort pour que le smiley soit perdu. De plus, certains sites hbergeant les smileys peuvent galement prouver des difficults  afficher les smileys  certains moments de la journe.

Pour rsoudre ce souci, dsormais tous les smileys personnaliss sont copis sur nos serveurs et dsormais affichs  partir de nos serveurs. Ainsi, il n'y a plus de risque de perdre de smiley mme si le lien original devient mort, et la rapidit d'affichage est largement accrue.

Les smileys personnaliss existants ont t imports dans la foule. Si vous aviez dans votre liste de smileys des smileys devenus morts, ceux-ci ont t effacs. Naturellement, tout nouveau smiley ajout sera automatiquement import ; il n'y aura donc aucun risque de perdre des smileys dans le futur.

*Mode sans images*

Pour ceux qui souhaitent plus de discrtion mais que le mode monochrome rebute, vous avez un nouveau mode "sans images". Dans ce mode, aucun smiley (standards et personnaliss) et aucune image n'est affich. A la place, le code (si c'est un smiley) est affich ; ce code est cliquable pour visualiser le smiley ou l'image.

Le mode monochrome ne filtre dsormais plus ni les smileys, ni les images, qui sont donc affichs normalement. Naturellement, vous pouvez combiner les deux modes.

----------


## Max

Merci Anomaly, c'est terrible  ::hola::

----------


## gentil2005

Bonjour, flicitation pour le travail,
j'ai une petite remarque : Je suis dans le salon "Dveloppement Web", les utilisateurs dont les pseudos commencent par G sont: Gentil2005, Garbus et Garheb, je tapes alors G+TAB, la liste m'affiche tous les pseudos (ceux des autres salons compris), je slectionne alors germinolegrand : 22:30 [gentil2005]: germinolegrand> salut  ::salut:: 

Je ne sais pas s'il a vu ma salutation depuis son salon en bas  ::):

----------


## Loceka

Oui un grand bravo, c'tait assez pnible de ne pas savoir quel pseudo faisait que la compltion ne fonctionnait pas, l c'est top !

Par contre, j'aurais juste une petite remarque concernant le mode sans image : les smileys sont affichs comme des liens standards (bleu soulign) et je trouve personnellement que a gche un peu.
Serait-il possible de faire en sorte qu'ils s'intgrent mieux au reste de la discussion (pas souligns et dans une couleur plus proche du texte : j'ai test en bleu trs lger (#123456) et a passe pas mal) ?

Sinon merci pour la correction du bug de compltion dans Opera, c'est super de pouvoir l'avoir de nouveau.

----------


## Max

Salut.




> j'ai une petite remarque : Je suis dans le salon "Dveloppement Web", les utilisateurs dont les pseudos commencent par G sont: Gentil2005, Garbus et Garheb, je tapes alors G+TAB, la liste m'affiche tous les pseudos (ceux des autres salons compris), je slectionne alors germinolegrand : 22:30 [gentil2005]: germinolegrand> salut 
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'il a vu ma salutation depuis son salon en bas


a a toujours fonctionn comme a  :;): . Pour n'avoir que la liste des gens dans ton salon, il faut tre en vue rduite, cf. l'aide du chat :




> En mode vue rduite (+R), la compltion se limite aux pseudos du salon courant et aux commandes. Sont exclus donc les pseudos des autres salons et les noms de salon.

----------


## supersnail

Beau boulot, comme d'hab !  ::hola::

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai l'immense joie de vous faire part de la mise en production de la plus importante mise  jour du Chat de Developpez.com depuis que le Chat HTML/AJAX a t mis en place en juin 2008 !

Voici les nouveauts principales proposes par cette version, v3.0.0 du 29 septembre 2015.  :;): 

*Nouveauts gnrales* *Un nouveau thme* avec les nouvelles couleurs de Developpez.com, et saupoudr de Flat  la juste dose, qui saura nous l'esprons contenter aussi bien les adeptes du Flat que ses dtracteurs.  :;):  *Une meilleure compatibilit mobile*, avec en particulier la possibilit de replier liste des connects et zone de saisie, et une gestion intelligente du focus. *Un fonctionnement intgral en UTF-8*, qui vous permettra de pouvoir laisser libre court  votre imagination avec les possibilits d'Unicode (de manire raisonnable, bien entendu).  :;):  La barre de formatage se retrouve "dbarrasse" des boutons Outils et Statut, qui n'ont pas de rapport avec le formatage ; ces deux fonctions sont dsormais disponibles dans le "Menu Chat" au-dessus de la liste des connects.
*Nouveauts des conversations en salon* Un systme permettant de *marquer  quel message on rpond*, afin de pouvoir facilement et visuellement mettre en liaison rponse et message original Possibilit de *placer ou retirer* une marque visuelle  un niveau choisi de la conversation, pour vous permettre par exemple de retrouver plus facilement le fil Possibilit de *supprimer vos propres messages*, ce qui peut tre intressant pour rsoudre des situations quelques peu embarrassantes  ::aie::  Une compltion de pseudo/salon/commande amliore, vous permettant en particulier de pouvoir choisir entre les diffrentes ambiguts au clavier. Clin dil  IRC, vous pouvez dsormais *laisser un message en quittant le Chat* avec le paramtre facultatif de la commande /QUIT.
*Nouveauts de la liste des connects* Cette liste est dsormais *dpliable et repliable*  volont. Il est possible d'avoir dsormais la liste des connects en *liste plate sans salons*, o les connects sont tris en ordre alphabtique quelque soit leurs salons, afin de pouvoir retrouver facilement une personne en particulier Quand une personne met un lien dans son statut, une petite icne le signale, et une nouvelle option du menu permet de suivre le lien trs facilement sans avoir  le retaper ou  utiliser /LOCATE.

Naturellement ces changements nombreux ont pu introduire des petits dfauts de jeunesse ou des changements qui plaisent plus ou moins, sachez que nous sommes naturellement  l'coute de vos retours sur cette version et que nous procderons rapidement au peaufinage requis afin d'obtenir autant que possible le Chat idal.  :;): 

En esprant que ces nouveauts plaisent  la majorit d'entre vous, je vous donne rendez-vous sur le Chat : http://chat.developpez.com/  :;): 

Merci de faire part de vos suggestions et rapports de bugs dans notre *Bug Tracker*.  :;): 

Je tiens  apporter mes remerciements  :
- Atomya Rise, qui a ralis l'essentiel du nouveau style, et refondu compltement l'aide en ligne du logiciel
- Gecko, pour ses nombreuses ides d'amliorations et pour le bta testing

----------


## Overcrash

Merci  vous trois pour le travail fourni ! 

C'est super ! 

Over

----------


## prgasp77

> Un systme permettant de *marquer  quel message on rpond*, afin de pouvoir facilement et visuellement mettre en liaison rponse et message original


Rien que pour a  :+1:  !

----------


## Takka

L'autuo-compltion, un dlice, on va enfin pouvoir HL Max simplement quand y a un Maxxxxxx sur le chat!  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Beau travail, mme si le Flat Design, de manire gnrale _(on sait plus quoi faire alors on fait du moche, mais comme c'est  la mode, tout le monde trouve a beau)_, me donne de l'urticaire.

Du coup, il prend un sacr coup de jeune notre chat.

Reste plus qu' rajouter la possibilit de choisir entre plusieurs thmes maintenant  ::whistle::  ::dehors::

----------


## chiv

::hola::  ::hola:: 

Super, merci  ceux qui ont mis la main  la pte !  ::ccool:: 

Je vais voir  quoi a ressemble de ce pas.  ::):

----------


## Auteur

J'aurais bien voulu voir une autre amlioration.
Une fentre de smileys avec 2 onglets : le 1er onglet avec les smileys du chat et le second onglet avec les smileys personnaliss. Sachant aussi que certains  ont un  stock impressionnant de smileys personnaliss, je me disais qu' partir d'un certain nombre de smileys un ascenseur vertical pourrait apparatre dans la fentre.

J'aurais aussi une petite critique : dans la liste des pseudos, je trouve que les interlignes sont un peu grands (Firefox 41, Vista).

----------


## sevyc64

> et le second onglet avec les smileys personnaliss.


Dans lequel on verrait et pourrait utiliser les smileys personaliss des autres membres qu'ils auraient bien voulu partag.

Dans la mesure de la faisabilit videmment.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer de la mise  jour ce soir du Chat. Aprs les grosses nouveauts de la prcdente mise  jour de fin septembre, cette nouvelle version apporte diffrents raffinements pour un meilleur confort.  :;): 

Voici les amliorations essentielles de cette version v3.0.1 du 31 octobre 2015.

*Gnral*
- Les options du Chat  la connexion sont dsormais masques (affiches sur simple clic) afin de permettre une connexion directe sans avoir  dfiler manuellement sur la majorit des crans actuels.
- Nouveau mode Compact, qui restaure l'interligne rduit comme dans les anciennes versions du Chat pour les membres qui prfrent une vue plus condense.
- Nouveau mode Monochrome, utilisant des niveaux de gris aussi bien pour l'interface, les messages et les smileys, et qui affecte galement le texte existant lors de l'activation.

*Rponse sur message*
- Double-cliquer sur un message en salon permet de rpondre  ce message (c'est un nouveau raccourci en sus de l'ancienne mthode via le menu)
- L'affichage du message  l'origine de la rponse  est dsormais formate de manire beaucoup plus visible

*Corrections de bugs*
- Copier/coller des phrases provenant du Chat ne subit plus un double interligne.
- Changer d'onglet au clavier masque correctement la fentre de rponse si elle tait affiche.
- Les messages supprims par leurs auteurs disparaissent dsormais bien des conversations des utilisateurs en mode monochrome.

En esprant que ces nouveauts plaisent  la majorit d'entre vous, je vous donne rendez-vous sur le Chat : http://chat.developpez.com/

Merci de faire part de vos suggestions et rapports de bugs dans notre *Bug Tracker*.

Je tiens  apporter mes remerciements  :
- Gecko, pour l'ide et l'essentiel du code derrire le nouveau mode monochrome ;
- Atomya Rise, pour les amliorations du design et d'autres amliorations rserves aux modrateurs du Chat  :;):

----------


## Gecko

Je suis content de voir mon code intgr au chat  ::lun:: 

Pour ceux qui veulent une explication, en gros le nouveau mode mono est gr en CSS de ce fait le mode naffecte plus le comportement du serveur ce qui permet de changer de mode  volont et d'avoir un comportement rtro-actif  ::): 

L'essentiel du code est disponible sur github, je l'ai mis  jour avec le code utilis sur le chat, n'hsitez pas  push des modifications pour lamliorer!

Vous pouvez aussi vous baser dessus pour crer des styles custom  ::D:

----------


## Lcf.vs

> - Les options du Chat  la connexion sont dsormais masques (affiches sur simple clic) afin de permettre une connexion directe sans avoir  dfiler manuellement sur la majorit des crans actuels.


L'intention est bonne, nanmoins, il faut toujours scroller pour arriver  ce bouton...  ::aie:: 

On a pas tous l'Anochat sur un cran de cinma, t'sais...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Ce nouveau chat et parfaitement parfait.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer de la mise  jour ce soir du Chat, un mois aprs la sortie de la prcdente mise  jour. Voici les amliorations essentielles de cette version v3.0.2 du 30 novembre 2015.

*Personnalisation de l'apparence*
- Vous pouvez dsormais personnaliser l'apparence du Chat plus finement, sous forme de deux profils (normal et pour poste en entreprise) sauvegards ct serveur.
- Cette fonction remplace les anciens modes monochrome, discret, sans images et compact.
- Vous pouvez passer du profil normal au profil poste pro  la connexion et  tout moment.
- Quatre thmes gnraux : une couleur et trois variations de noir et blanc.
- Fonctionnalits du mode discret dcomposes.
- Sans images : vous pouvez choisir de filtrer tout ou partie des images, et tout changement est dsormais rtroactif.
- Vous pouvez choisir plus finement entre l'ancien et le nouveau style d'espacements pour les conversations et la liste des connects.

*Envoi de fichier*
- Nouveau bouton  Upload  au-dessus de la zone de saisie pour rendre la fonction plus accessible.
- Fentre d'envoi de fichier revue visuellement pour plus de clart.

*Autres amliorations*
- La compltion des commandes par TAB inclut dsormais l'ensemble des commandes.
- Les salons particuliers (Jeux et Discussions prives uniquement) ne sont plus prsents  la connexion pour ne pas induire en erreur les utilisateurs.
- Un double-clic sur un message ne fera plus de rponse si cela n'est pas appropri.
- Quelques corrections de bogues mineurs.

En esprant que ces nouveauts plaisent  la majorit d'entre vous, je vous donne rendez-vous sur le Chat : http://chat.developpez.com/

Merci de faire part de vos suggestions et rapports de bogues dans notre Bug Tracker.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

Une mise  jour mineure du Chat a t effectue vendredi dernier.

Cette version 3.0.3 apporte peu de nouveauts visibles ; le but essentiel de cette mise  jour tait en effet de dfinir un nouvel ensemble de rgles du Chat. Plus prcises, plus concises, elles ont t rdiges d'une manire  tre plus faciles  lire,  comprendre et  amliorer la convivialit du Chat pour l'ensemble des membres. Vous trouverez un lien vers ces nouvelles rgles sur l'cran de connexion du Chat.

Cette version apporte aussi de nouvelles mthodes d'action pour les modrateurs, afin d'apporter une modration plus douce, plus humaine et plus juste  tous, mme si nous esprons tous que vous serez des membres exemplaires.  :;): 

Les autres nouveauts sont le perfectionnement de la compltion de pseudo, qui gre mieux les cas o deux pseudos sont prfixes l'un de l'autre, et une amlioration importante du thme Console, beaucoup plus proche d'une vritable console.

Je tiens  remercier Atomya Rise pour le travail sur le thme Console.

 ::arrow::  Le Chat de Developpez.com

----------


## Atomya Rise

Merci pour toutes les amliorations que tu apportes  ce chat, qui, pour moi, est un endroit o l'on aime se retrouver  ::): 

Mineur ou majeur, c'est la classe !  :8-): 

Et pas de quoi pour l'aide ! Sincrement, c'est avec grand plaisir  ::):

----------


## Invit

Bonjour  tous,









Malgr la mise  jour de la coloration syntaxique du forum fin 2014 et plus rcemment la mise  jour majeure des colorations syntaxiques du forum en aot 2016, le chat est rest inchang avec toujours 15 pauvres langages alors que le forum en possde dornavant plus de 50 !




J'ai ainsi le plaisir de vous annoncer que les dernires versions de mes extensions (ChroDVP/FireDVP) vous offrent de nouveau l'ajout de tous les langages (en constante volution) disponibles sur le forum, mais galement 20 nouveaux langages qui n'ont pas encore t intgrs :


Et pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas mes extensions, vous avez  disposition cette page en ligne aussi accessible par le lien  Nouveau code  situ dans chaque page de code gnre  partir de ces lments.

Bon code !  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

*Le Chat de Developpez.com a t mis  jour*
*Avec des amliorations fonctionnelles et la correction des problmes*

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai l'immense plaisir de vous annoncer une nouvelle version du Chat (3.1.0) sortie aujourd'hui mme !
Elle rsout en particulier les problmes de connexion rcurrents de ces dernires semaines, mais ce n'est pas tout ! Elle apporte plusieurs nouveauts galement.

*Un bip sur les messages qui vous sont destins*
Plus de risque de rater un message ! Si on vous parle en priv (ou si on vous parle directement sur le salon), un bip discret se fera entendre (en plus du clignotement de la fentre et de l'onglet en jaune qui existait dj). En mode discret, le bip est bien entendu coup.  ::mrgreen:: 

*Coloration syntaxique et slection du langage dans la bote Code*
Fortement inspir de l'excellent travail de Winjrme (voir un peu plus haut sur cette discussion), la page d'dition de Code a t significativement amliore avec une vue globale des langages "colorables". De plus, les colorations syntaxiques ont enfin t mises au niveau de celles du forum.  ::lun:: 

*Slectionner Tout dans les blocs de code*
Fan de la fonction Slectionner Tout sur le forum ? Dsormais le Chat en est quip, et vous permet ainsi de rcuprer d'un coup le code propos par un membre. Cela fonctionne aussi bien pour les courts extraits inclus dans les conversations, tout comme dans les longs codes sur les pages spares.  :;): 

*Des onglets dplaables*
Fonctionnalit longtemps demande par SpaceFrog, vous pouvez dsormais glisser et dposer un onglet afin de rordonner vos conversations, voire mme de les glisser avant le salon, si cela vous chante.  :;): 

*Nouveau thme Console Ambre* 
Si vous avez moins de 40 ans, vous ne comprendrez srement pas  quoi ce nouveau thme fait rfrence. Mais sinon, vous pourrez (re-)dcouvrir la joie des moniteurs monochromes ambre de l'ancien temps, supposs tre plus reposants pour les yeux.

*Autres amliorations cosmtiques*
Des amliorations cosmtiques mineures sont  rapporter galement, en particulier, les botes de dialogue sont dsormais parfaitement dimensionnes. Les modrateurs du Chat apprcieront en particulier la nouvelle prsentation plus lisible des notifications et diffrentes alertes.

Venez dcouvrir ou redcouvrir le Chat sur https://chat.developpez.com/ !  ::mrgreen:: 

Nous vous remercions pour votre fidlit, et  bientt sur le Chat !

----------


## mermich

Merci pour tous ces ajouts dans le chat !

----------


## Doksuri

reste plus qu'a implementer la wish-list longue de 3km  ::ptdr::

----------


## Anomaly

*Le Chat a t mis  jour*

Cette version mise en ligne cet aprs-midi est une version corrective pour rsoudre l'ensemble des problmes connus.

*Nouvelle fonction : personnalisation des notifications sonores*
La version prcdente apportait un bip de notification  chaque message priv reu. Dans cette nouvelle version, vous pouvez dterminer plus prcisment dans quels cas les bips sont mis, depuis le silence complet jusqu' la notification pour chaque message public. Ce paramtre est mmoris diffremment dans les profils Perso et Pro. Cette option se trouve dans la bote "Personnaliser le Chat".

*Stabilisation des connexions*
Il semblerait que certaines personnes soient rgulirement dconnectes et reconnectes rgulirement. La nouvelle version est sensiblement plus stable.

*Dfilement des onglets au clavier*
Faire dfiler les onglets au clavier avait un comportement erratique si les onglets ont t dplacs entre temps. Ce problme est rsolu, grce  la contribution de Loceka, que je remercie chaleureusement.

*Interface graphique*
Les diffrents soucis avec les botes de dialogues du Chat sont rsolus.

 ::fleche::  https://chat.developpez.com/

----------

